# Finding Fish Underwater



## jar546 (Jun 13, 2015)

Not the best picture.  Just a still from the GoPro today.  Who an identify this fish?  Hmmmmm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





View attachment 2153


View attachment 2153


/monthly_2015_06/G0020196-Edit-2.jpg.a37fa86b490a83b09a42aa71702fb8d1.jpg


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2015)

Sunfish?

What area are you in??


----------



## mark handler (Jun 13, 2015)

Queen Angelfish?


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 14, 2015)

pretty fish


----------



## Buelligan (Aug 5, 2015)

I snorkeled for the first time at Blue Heron Bridge near Palm Beach. The first minute in the water and what do I see but a 4-5 foot shark about 10-15 feet below me!! Unfortunatly I didn't know that the GoPro Hero2 needs a flat lens housing to focus under water. I now have one on the way for my next trip down there. The guy at the dive shop said it was a nurse shark.


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 5, 2015)

I can id it.

Dinner.


----------



## cda (Aug 5, 2015)

Buelligan said:
			
		

> I snorkeled for the first time at Blue Heron Bridge near Palm Beach. The first minute in the water and what do I see but a 4-5 foot shark about 10-15 feet below me!! Unfortunatly I didn't know that the GoPro Hero2 needs a flat lens housing to focus under water. I now have one on the way for my next trip down there. The guy at the dive shop said it was a nurse shark.


Samsung underwater cell phone , works great


----------

